# Deeper Bucket...



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Does any use a deeper bucket with your pump? I looking into trying to use a 6 1/2 gal bucket . It will hold more mud.. You ever build anything to make ur life easyer on the job?


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

this guy i used to work with made a bigger bucket and a cart with wheels on it. not as big as the mug hog, but maybe 7-9 gallons, and like 1190.00 cheaper...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have a problem using a couple 5's I have plenty of paint buckets left over.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> Does any use a deeper bucket with your pump? I looking into trying to use a 6 1/2 gal bucket . It will hold more mud.. You ever build anything to make ur life easyer on the job?


 Where do you get such a busket? I asked a similar question in the texture forum.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think they sell food buckets I believe I've seen pickle buckets that are larger than a 5


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Try an aquarium / pet store or a pool service. The salt water buckets are 7 gal. and pool chemical buckets are like 8 or 9 and have a screw top.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Try an aquarium / pet store or a pool service. The salt water buckets are 7 gal. and pool chemical buckets are like 8 or 9 and have a screw top.


I just saw the pool buckets at a tool store yesterday. But the guy wouldnt sell one, he said they were for promo..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

everything is for sale for the right price!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Call a pool service guy, he'll have tons.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> everything is for sale for the right price!


 I offered he said no....Not his to sell..


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> I offered he said no....Not his to sell..


I think you should go back and get it for three fifty free, also known as the 5 finger discount, also known to the Simpsons as the 4 finger discount.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^agree


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I should go in there with a big rain coat.. And try to walk out with it..lol


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just take a big s**t in it and its all yours


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If he's just being a d###, go back and epoxy it to the floor...and then take a dooky in it...


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

theoretical revenge is so sweet. but in reality there is always more than one way to put poo somewhere.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> just take a big s**t in it and its all yours


 :shutup::shutup::shutup: Look at em go. Man that one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> Does any use a deeper bucket with your pump? I looking into trying to use a 6 1/2 gal bucket . It will hold more mud.. You ever build anything to make ur life easyer on the job?


I'd rather go wider than deeper. Less 'tippy', and pump can get more out if the bucket isn't deeper. I've got a few plastic buckets from a wine making store. They're not deeper than a regular 5 gallon bucket, but are wider, and are probably at least 6 1/2 gallons - didn't really check, as they were given to me. More room in them to try and get the right mud texture, too, when dumping a box of mud into them and water. Especially if you still have some mud in the pail at the time. Just that makes it worth having them. Also nice to have when washing out tools like boxes. More room in them for it.

As for moving the larger pails around our job sites, I sometimes throw one or 2 on my mini-scaffold - setting them at a nice height on it to pump from - hang my box off the end rung on the side I'm not pushing against, and move it around the areas we're working in. If I only have one pail on, I keep it close to the end I'm pushing, so I can 'wheely' the scaffold's far end over obstacles like cords. I lift the other end over them. It seems to help get around what I've usually got to work in with less aggravation.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I use a 5' diameter childrens paddling pool on big jobs. And if it gets really hot in the summer, I climb in and cool off.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

TonyM said:


> I use a 5' diameter childrens paddling pool on big jobs. And if it gets really hot in the summer, I climb in and cool off.


Brings to mind the water troughs we used for horses and cows on my in-laws' farms. Served as pools for us kids as well.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I'd rather go wider than deeper. Less 'tippy', and pump can get more out if the bucket isn't deeper. I've got a few plastic buckets from a wine making store. They're not deeper than a regular 5 gallon bucket, but are wider, and are probably at least 6 1/2 gallons - didn't really check, as they were given to me.


I checked on the size of the wine making pails that were given to me. They're supposed to be 27 liters - the equivalent of 5.95 Imperial gallons. Since a U.S. gallon is 4/5 the size of an Imperial one, that works out to 7.45 U.S. gallons.

Up in Canada where I am, the pails the mud sometimes comes in are marked 18 liters - 2/3 the size of the wine pails - which should be 3.97 Imperial gallons, or 4.95 U.S. gallons.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

On big commercial jobs we used a 50 gal barrel cut down was able to mix 15 gal at a time , pushed it around on a flatbed cart. Now I use the apla tech 15 gal hopper and fill it with air driving the pump real nice for that , but if i were to use a hand pump again and looking for a larger bucket go to the car wash and buy a plastic (nylon ) barrel and cut it down to size , they usually carry 50 & 30 gal sizes , then i would throw a small dolly under it to move it around with air filled tires instead of solid ones so it would roll over obstacles much better. I would also mount some straps or brackets to set my pump in so you would not have to worry about it moving around while pumping .


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> Does any use a deeper bucket with your pump? I looking into trying to use a 6 1/2 gal bucket . It will hold more mud.. You ever build anything to make ur life easyer on the job?


I usually mix 3 pails at a time (5gal) and use a cart or mini baker on wheels.

For spray texture in a house I like to use the 15 gal round tubs from Wal-Mart. I mix as many tubs of spray as I think I will need in the house. These tubs fit a 5 gal pail of water and a bag of spray (or two boxes) nicely. When I want to go a little easier on my back I simply have one of my helpers give me a hand pouring it into the spray hopper.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Al Taper said:


> Does any use a deeper bucket with your pump? I looking into trying to use a 6 1/2 gal bucket . It will hold more mud.. You ever build anything to make ur life easyer on the job?


I get my buckets from the town pool 
holds 2 boxs of mud


----------

